# EHEIM Aquastyle 6 Gallon $89



## xenxes

EHEIM Aquastyle 6 - $89

Pretty good deal considering they sell the LED kit for $99.


----------



## Aben314

Is the light on the 6g the same light as the 9g?


----------



## xenxes

exact same light and filter for 4g, 6g, and 9g


----------



## Aben314

Is the light considered medium/high? Would CO2 be required? 

Seems like a cool tank, but only if I could make it low tech


----------



## xenxes

I think the light is med-high.. I had an extra light and plugged on 2 to try to get my ludwigia glandulosa red.










I don't gas CO2 though, just fish + shrimp, no algae problems if you have a lot of plants, but then again I have the 9g, 6g might be a little shallower, not sure.


----------



## acitydweller

I find the light to be Low to Medium at the LFS. Most, including the LFS run the tank with a second fixture when planted.

This is one of the nicer packaged setups without a doubt though it was overpriced to begin. There was only a $10 difference between the 4, 6 and 9 gallon versions.


----------

